# Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000



## Smitie (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich betreibe mit einer Oase Eco 8000 einen Bachlauf, der direkt unter dem Fenster unseres Schlafzimmers vorbei führt. Gerne würde ich die Wassermenge in der Nacht reduzieren, damit es nicht ganz so laut gluckert.
Kann ich dafür einen einfachen elektronischen Dimmer verwenden oder brauche ich unbedingt den von Oase angebotenen InScenio-Dimmer?
Wer kann mir über seine Erfahrungen berichten?

Viele Grüße

Rudi Schmitz


----------



## jochen (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hi Rudi,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

zu deiner Frage

da kommt es auf den Baujahr an und auf die genaue Bezeichnung deiner ECO

schau mal hier wurde alles schon durchgekaut, ich hoffe der Link hilft dir wenn nicht, weiterfragen... 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4038


----------



## Smitie (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hallo Jochen,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Bei dem von dir angegebenen Link geht es primär um eine mechanische (Kugelhan mit weiteren Abgang) Lösung. Ich würde gerne eine elektrische Steuerung relisieren.
Zu meiner Pumpe: Es handelt sich um eine Oase Aquamax Eco 8000 gekauft Juni 2007, also um einen Asynchronmotor soweit ich das verstanden habe.

Viele Grüße

Rudi


----------



## jochen (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hi Rudi,

Dann geht es mit den InScenio Drehzahlsteller,
 mit einen normalen Dimmer funzt das so weit ich weiß nicht, bin aber kein Elektriker.


----------



## Kalybso (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

hi ihr,

also asynchronpumpen kann man nicht mit einem normalen dimmer regeln !
und meiner meinung nach sind die dimmer von o..e zwar nicht sooo schlecht aber ich fand sie einfach sehr bescheiden zu handhaben !
ich nutze eine aquamax 12000 und regel die leistung hiermit "Meßner Drehzahlsteller DS350" was besseres gibt es nicht (meine meinung ) und kostet nur die hälfte !

heiter weiter stephan


----------



## marbru (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hallo,

also wir haben auch die Oase Eco 8000 und wollten sie dimmen. Haben also eine Oase 4fach-Steckdose (Incenio oder so ähnlich) mit Dimmer gekauft und es funktioniert nicht!!!! Sobald man ein ganz klein bisschen dimmt, geht die Pumpe aus.

Gruß
Martina


----------



## Smitie (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hallo Martina,

wann habt Ihr die Pumpe gekauft? Ich habe gehört, dass dieser Regler nur mit neueren Pumpen funktionieren soll.
Kannst Du den Regler wenigstens zurück geben?

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## marbru (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hallo Rudi,

wir haben sie letzten Sommer gekauft.
Vielleicht sollten wir uns an Oase wenden und nachfragen. Ich habe bisher nicht gewusst, das es bei neueren Geräten geht. Aber dann will ich jetzt auch!!!

Bei uns in der Nachbarschaft gibt es nämlich Leute, die den Bachlauf etwas laut finden und da die Wassermenge wirklich üppig ist, würde ich sie gerne etwas reduzieren.

Gruß
Martina


----------



## Smitie (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hallo,

heute habe ich meinen Meßner Drehzahlsteller DS350 bekommen  und natürlich sofort angeschlossen.


Leider funktioniert er nicht an meiner ECO 8000    

Ausser zum ein- und ausschalten der Pumpe bietet der Drehzahlsteller keinerlei Funktion an meiner Oase.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## ra_ll_ik (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Moin
Zum dimmen müssen die Eco Pumpen von 2007 sein. 
Zu erkennen am Umkarton. Da steht ein Schriftzug "PRO" drauf.
Oder an der Artikelnummer. Die ersten 3 Ziffern lauten 573....


----------



## Smitie (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hallo Ralf,

ich habe eine Oase Eco Pro von 2007 mit der Artikelnr. 57356. Jedoch lässt sich diese mit dem Meßner Drehzahlsteller DS350 definitiv nicht regeln. Wie bereits beschrieben, außer ein- / ausschalten funktioniert da gar nichts.
Ich werde nun wohl doch das teuere OASE Funkmodul kaufen müssen und hoffen, dass das Gerät mit meiner Pumpe funktioniert. 

Grüße 

Rudi


----------



## ra_ll_ik (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Moin
zu dem Teil  Meßner Drehzahlsteller DS350 kann ich nichts sagen.
Mir ging es um die Möglichkeit überhaupt regeln zu können.
Und das sollte mit deiner Pumpe möglich sein. Ältere Eco Modelle (2006) sind generell überhaupt nicht regelbar.
Da hilft nur den Schlauch zuzukneifen.


----------



## thias (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hallo Ralf,

du scheinst dich mit den Pumpen auszukennen  

Ich habe eine 6000er eco 12 V, die ist mit einem Dimmer nicht steuerbar.
Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass die eco-Serie mit Servomotoren ausgestattet ist. 
Das würde bedeuten, dass die Netzspannung erst mal gleichgerichtet wird und dann elektronisch ein Drehfeld erzeugt wird. Dann kann der Motor natürlich nicht mit Dimmer gesteuert werden. 
Es kann aber auch sein, dass der Begriff Servomotor fälschlich verwendet wird.

Weist du, was da nun konkret drin ist???


----------



## jochen (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hallo thias,

Eco Serie 2006 wie von dir beschrieben nicht regelbar,
Eco ab 2007 Asynchronmotoren...regelbar
genau wie die Aquamax Baujahr 2005 Asynchronmotoren regelbar..
ebenfalls die Atlantis Bachlaufpumpen regelbar...

bin zwar kein Elektriker so ist es aber bei Oase beschrieben.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

  Jochen
Das hat man mir auch bei O...e gesagt.
Obwohl ich dimme nicht, hatte ich vor, benutze nun einen kleineren Schlauch von 1 1/4". 
Geht auch oder.... du teilst den Volumenstrom per Abzweigstück dauerhaft auf.
Ein Teil geht direkt zurück in den Teich, der andere über den Bachlauf.


----------



## purzelonline (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Es gibt zwei Lösungen für Deinen Motor:
Die erste und finde ich beste bietet Möller oder Siemens mit einem kleinen Frequenzumrichter. Die zweite wäre ein Phasenanschnitt-Dimmer, da aber im Anlauf bei der Asynchronmaschine der Strom hoch und die Leistung klein ist
ist dies wirklich nur eine Notlösung. Schaut mal bei Conrad electronic rein, die haben schöne kleine Umrichter. Das Drosseln am Abend kann dann z.B. eine Schaltuhr an einem Digitaleingang des FU übernehmen, der auf eine zweite Lauffrequenz umschaltet. Schön geht es auch mit dem C-Control von Conrad, für alle die etwas programmieren können. Ich habe für andere Anwendungen 
auch schon gut Umrichter im e... ersteigert. Viel Spass beim Regeln !


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

*Herzlich willkommen bei uns* ... Purzel?



jezze haben wir hier aber einen Elektroniker oder gar einen Softwareengineer an Board? 

Nicht schlecht, aber jetzt bitte nochmal etwas vereinfacht ... für "Laien" wie mich.


----------



## Carlo (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hi Purzel,

hmm,...denke nicht das sich jeder so gut in Elektrotechnik auskennt wie Du.

aber mal zum Thema Frequenz...nicht jeder Motor ist Frequenzregelbar! Dann noch zur Info zu Siemens oder KlöMö....es gibt auch billigere wie telemecanique.....von der zuverlässigkeit nicht unterlegen und zum Teil weit besser in den Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Also...nicht jeder ist elektrotechnisch begabt....sondern will nur nen Stecker rein stecken und dann soll es gehen. Hast Du dafür auch ne Lösung?

Gruß Carlo


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hallo Carlo,

die "Stecker rein/raus Lösung" ist zwar immer die komfortabelste, aber wir haben hier schon einige Basteltalente die sich gerne mal daran erlaben selbst Hand anzulegen. 

Eine etwas verständlichere Erklärung würde vielen helfen.  

Ansonsten könnte ich noch mit FUn von Fuji, SEW, KEB oder oder oder aufwarten ...; passender Motor vorausgesetzt.

Problem: Da versteht fast niemand was von.


----------



## Carlo (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hallo Frank.

eben...da versteht fast keiner was. Wer sich mit elektrotechnik auskennt fragt nicht nach einer Regelung für ne Pumpe. Und wer sich nich auskennt dem brauchst du nichts von FU`s erzählen. Einfach soll es sein....und die SPS-gesteuerte Teichanlage ist eben etwas für den der sich damit auskennt.

helfe gerne einem der etwas über Elektrik wissen will,  aber ziehe auch die Bremse wenn ich merke das da null Ahnung vorhanden ist.....Sicherheit geht vor!

Gruß 
Carlo


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hi Carlo, man könnte alles auf 24V Ebene machen ... Sicherheit geht vor.

Aber lassen wir das, geht wirklich zu sehr ins "Eingemachte".  

Allerdings ... ne SPS gesteuerte Teichanlage  hat nicht jeder; alleine wenn ich an die zigtausend neuer möglichkeiten denke, die sich da auftun


----------



## Carlo (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hi Frank,

tja.....nun haben wir das Problem. Hätte gerne von dir ne 24V Pumpe die 10000Liter/h macht und nicht teurer ist wie ne 230V Pumpe.


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Hast gewonnen Carlo  

und nun belassen wir es lieber dabei, sonst kommen wir zu sehr Offtopic.


----------



## Carlo (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drehzahlsteller für Oase Eco 8000*

Genau,.....zurück zum eigentlichen THEMA


----------

